

Creating a Google Chrome Extension is as Easy as 1-2-3 - guffshemr
http://www.devcurry.com/2010/09/creating-google-chrome-extension-is-as.html

======
gjm11
More precisely: Creating a Chrome extension that functions just like a
bookmark on a fixed web page [EDITED to clarify: that is, one whose content is
fixed] is almost as easy as just making the web page. In other words, "hello
world" is easy.

It's nice (and maybe important) for "hello world" to be easy, but this really
says nothing at all about how easy it is to make an extension that actually
extends the functionality of Chrome.

~~~
DTrejo
Adding hotkeys to HN was relatively painless from the set-up point of view. Of
course it doesn't do any heavy-duty message passing, but I suppose it could be
a good example for those who want to build something that is heavy on the
content script side of things.

Here's the code in case anyone wants to use it as an example:
<http://github.com/dtrejo/HN-hotkeys/>

------
DrJokepu
Shameless, but not entirely off-topic self-promotion:

I have created a Google Chrome extension the other day for collapsing comments
on Hacker News. You can find the source code on Bitbucket at
<https://bitbucket.org/drjokepu/hncollapse> as well as you can download it
from the Chrome Extensions Gallery at
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bbkfcamiocfccgmc...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bbkfcamiocfccgmcjngdljolljhifdph/)

